# NE KS 1 1/2 yo B/T F :agility, obed., tracking



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello! I'm a new poster....I am a hobby & professional trainer w/ a long history w/ GSD breed. Needed a new dog for my classes & competition & adopted 1 from local shelter. She has amazing potential for show & training, especially agility & tracking. She basically had a rough start in life...no socialization, probably just a backyard dog from the looks of her. She even has residual scarring on each leg from chemical burns. At any rate, she has rock solid temperament...not sound sensitive at all, confident, willing to run head first into most anything. She is shy with men, but she'll do just about anything for Brawnschweiger! I've had her 5 months & sadly I don't think I'm the best home for her. She wasn't socialized to other dogs & she's not good at interpreting what other doggies mean. She is also a bit of a B**TCH, if you know what I mean. I have other dogs, and she is upsetting them by assuming every bark or excited movement is a potential problem to fix and by bossing. I have 5 dogs, & she likes maybe 1. She is handling random dogs okay. I think she needs to be an only dog or *perhaps* w/ a low key GSD male that doesn't mind being bossed. She is affecting mine terribly, & it's w/ a sad heart I must place her. Heija is about 1 1/2 yo & beautiful. Will post on petfinder soon. My preference is in a training home w/ her obvious potential. Super high food drive, learning toys, & high natural prey drive. Good w/ cats. Hates small dogs. (I have 1 of those too!) She would be an amazing dog for a good trainer who wants a lightning fast agility dog; she's built square and loves to run and jump; good natural tracking nose & works confidentally in front of you. Preference is 6 foot privacy fence; can easily jump/climb chain link; re-homing fee. I've been around GSD for over 30 years & can tell you she is outstanding, just not a right fit for my group of dogs. Seeking the perfect home, not just any home. E-mail ([email protected]) w/ ?s, for more info., & photo. Located in NE KS near Lawrence, Leavenworth, Kansas City.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh you tempt me but I am dog full and have a pretty dominant female already! I hope she finds a great home.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Here is the link for Heija so everyone can see her and learn more about her. She is a great dog and very tempting! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15417339


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Wow! She's beautiful! I hope she can find a good home.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Thanks for posting the photo directly in the thread ... : )


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

You post sounds like you are describing my bossy bitch (aka Witchy Poo)!!!
I hope she finds a home where she can be No. 1!


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

That about sums up most of the problem. Too reactive and bossy to live with 5 other dogs! She definitely thinks she's #1.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Sounds like our girl too! She is the boss of our young male ( he is basically happy to play second banana.) So you might be right in thinking she would get along with a more laid back boy.....

I hope you are successful in finding her a new home! 

Good luck - she sounds like a wonderful girl for the right person. (How did you determine that she has chemical burns on her legs? That's disturbing....)

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: About the chemical burns*

Actually, when I first met her at the shelter, I noticed she was missing patches of hair on all four legs/feet randomly. The shelter said she came in that way and didn't know. The shelter's vet, who spayed her, did a skin scraping and found nothing. He assumed it was an allergy and the hair would likely regrow.

A month went by with no new hair, and my vet did another skin scraping. Still nothing and we waited for hair. 

Another month went by and I asked my vet. She said there was a possibility of follicle death due to allergy or infection. But, while we'll never know for sure, she said after looking at it closely, she thought it was more consistent with chemical burning. The patches of hair that are missing are really random and kind of look like she stepped in something that splashed up on her legs. 

Needless to say, she has permanent scars that don't affect her at all. Frankly, you don't notice them after a short while; it's just part of her history. Because she was so not taken care of, it doesn't surprise me that she had this happen to her too. 

She's an amazingly resilient little girl ...even if she is bossy!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: About the chemical burns*

(Chuckle) Actually I have a sneaky affinity for the bossy ones! All our girls have been like this, and all have been super smart and willing to step up to the plate no matter what. If I didn't already have a girl with a similar temperament, I would seriously consider yours - but another female would be out of the question. 

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*



> Originally Posted By: Karin


I love that "I'm Ready!!!" look in her eye. I like a Wild Child too! She's a beauty!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Don't most shelters require that if you can no longer keep an animal acquired there, that you return the animal back to them? Have you checked with the shelter to see if they can take her back?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

I would not honor that agreement if it is a kill shelter, which most are.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Any idea how she is with cats? I have a sneaking suspicion she sees them as....-cough- prey....that would not be a good thing!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*



> Originally Posted By: SylvieUSAny idea how she is with cats? I have a sneaking suspicion she sees them as....-cough- prey....that would not be a good thing!


It says in her PF link that she's good with cats.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Yes, she's a wild child, and since being with me, she has developed the "I'm ready!" look. It wasn't there at the shelter. 

Yes, there was a contract I had to sign about returning the dog to the shelter. BUT, I knew the day I took her that I would never honor that. It is a crummy, high-kill shelter, and they wouldn't know how to adopt her out. She would be annoying for most pet homes, and I can't keep her, but I would never, ever give her to rescue or a shelter. I'll just hang in there until the right home comes along. There are too many others in the rescues, so I want to be responsible for finding the right home.

As for cats, she's actually not bad with them. The first week, we were petrified of them. But I have quite a few of them, and they are used to the GSDS. The one mean one hissed and swatted at her, and she avoids her. The others, well chasing is fun! But she doesn't hurt anyone at all. 

She's a good girl ....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

why wouldn't you give her to rescue? have you had a bad experience?


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

No, not a bad experience. Instead, I take dog ownership super seriously. I'm very disappointed this isn't working out. It's really hard to place her, and I want to be the person that places her. I'm picky about the right home, and I want to know that I'm the person responsible for the decision. 

Besides, rescues have plenty of others that need homes....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

yes they do...unfortunately.

you may still want to contact the local rescues. They might have a fit for her but no dogs to fit with that adopter.

I wish I had room for her! I love the "Woohoo!!" dogs.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Plenty of "WooHoo" to go around for a few dogs! : )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Do you have any pictures of her doing agility? Maybe a video? That might help someone guage whether she's the dog for them.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

No ....actually the one photo is all I have! Before the weather turned bad and no more using equipment, she easily went over the dog walk and teeter with just a bit of her favorite food item and encouragement. Since she can clear a 3-4 foot fence without much effort, jumping won't be an issue at all! 

She just needs someone to keep working with her. She knows a lot of things, but she needs refining as well as more work on focusing her energies. I'd say if you don't like busy-bees, she might drive a person nuts! 

Of course, the invitiation is always open to come visit! : )


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Heija is still here but bumping her up! Am continuing to work with her with my dogs since she's here, but no improvement yet ...everyone loves her that meets her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Have you tried asking the rescues to do a courtesy listing on petfinder for you to increase the viewing area she is listed in?


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Hadn't thought of that since I do have her listed on Petfinder already but am going to contact a local rescue person or two about keeping her in mind if an adopter comes through with needs that match her. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## sheplover04 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

I have a person who is looking for a female but not sure this girl would be the right fit. Sounds like she needs someone experienced with GSDs. If I didn't have three already (and a bi**ch of my own with similar personality), I'd love to have her.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Photo/petfinder link for Heija*

Tell you what ....send me an e-mail at [email protected] or PM me for more info. and tell me about the person you're thinking of. I think an experienced dog owner is best....obviously one with breed experience would be good, but someone that likes to train and provides structure could be fine too....funny enough, everyone that is drawn to Heija and loves her has one of those attitudes at home already! : )


----------

